# Canada Goose With Hook In Neck



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ARGHHH .. Saw this one at the duck pond today and couldn't catch it .. good sized fishing hook in the neck with about 4 feet of fishing line trailing ..

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

:O thats really harsh. I didn't notice that the hook was actually IN the neck...some thing should be done to help this goose. Any possibility of catching it? I hate it when animals suffer.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gurbir said:


> :O thats really harsh. I didn't notice that the hook was actually IN the neck...some thing should be done to help this goose. Any possibility of catching it? I hate it when animals suffer.


I'll eventually catch it Gurbir .. just saw it this afternoon for the first time and there were too many idiots in the park allowing their kids to chase the birds for me to get it. Actually, I think that if the fishing line hooks onto anything for even a little bit that the hook will pull out .. doesn't seem to be deeply embedded, but TRUST ME .. I'm on the case and will see that all is well .. it just didn't happen today.

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh ok thats good  I'm sure you've done a lot of trapping your life to catch this guy/girl...can never tell the difference lol. This calls for....bread...and a heck of a plan lol.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gurbir said:


> Oh ok thats good  I'm sure you've done a lot of trapping your life to catch this guy/girl...can never tell the difference lol. This calls for....bread...and a heck of a plan lol.


I've never trapped a thing in my life and probably never will. The birds I catch as rescues are caught by hand or with a long handled net or a throw net, and yes, I will probably catch this one by feeding it by hand but will use seed first and bread only as a last resort.

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh if you just trap as in trapping to kill for fur lol, not like that, but i see where you are going. Last week i was running to my loft since there was a hawk, and i scared a tiny little yellowish/brown canary or what ever it was. And it hit a window. And fell to the ground, i thought it was dead because it wasn't moving and was laying to the side. But then i saw it was still breathing so i put it in a box, put some seed and water, and in a few minutes it flew away. The birdies around here let you comes really close before they fly away...one hit me in the head about 2 weeks ago and i dodged the second one just in time...i'm guessing this breed of canary or what ever it is has low vision lol. Other than that i've never trapped anything, expect a black homer that i used a chicken wire "net thingy" to catch it with. I sure hope you get that hook out of that goose. At least its good to know that the Canadian geese/goose are well on their way to the south


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh dear, I hope you'll catch it soon. Must be painful.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor little thing. Irresponsible anglers make me so angry!

Canary Jayne found a pigeon with a fish hook right through its upper leg last week. Fortunately Wildcare were able to remove it under a whiff of anaesthetic.

Cynthia


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Best of luck with corralling this critter - what a pain in the neck!


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Tawhatley , how is the story with the Goose as of today? Do you still see her there, are you able to get closer to her???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Somebody else caught the goose and got the hook out or the goose got it out on its own or the goose took off for other parts .. no goose with a hook in the neck for the past couple of days. I suspect that the small amount of fishing line that was trailing off the hook got caught on something and the hook got pulled out when the movement of the goose put pressure on the fishing line.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update. The birds using that pond are so lucky to have you and the other folks watching out for them!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad its out, and thank you for being their- (the birds at the park) guardian angel.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

well, I guess that is good news, ha?? Good you are always there, just in case...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Was glad to read that the hook is out. Hopefully he will be fine. It is so frustrating to not be able to catch a bird when you can clearly see it needs help.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I had a good look at all the birds at the pond this morning as someone left an anonymous phone message last night that there was a duck at the pond with a fishing hook in the foot. Turns out it was one of the domestic geese and had only fishing line around one leg .. no hook. Anyway, I was able to get that off and no harm had been done to the leg. There were probably 60 Canada Geese there this morning and none had a hook in the neck.

Terry


----------

